# Human Fly Repellent



## Brontie (14 July 2009)

Do any of you use any fly repellant for human, either one that you can or can not use on horses. Thats the only reason I dont like riding in the summer is because of the flys, so would appreciate it if any of you use anything to get rid of the flys?

Thanks

Nick.


----------



## lovecharles (14 July 2009)

Try Ben's 100, its 100% DEET, expensive but is amazing.


----------



## Brontie (14 July 2009)

Thanks, Where would I be able to get that from?

Nick.


----------



## lovecharles (14 July 2009)

pharmacies, boots. if you can't get any i'll pick you some up and you can pay me back.


----------



## Thunderbirds R Gone (14 July 2009)

i know this sounds odd, but try using a 'bounce' tumble dryer sheet - for some reason the flies don't like these and don't come near.

you can tie them round your horses browband, on your hat, sticking out of your pocket etc.


----------



## katie_and_toto (14 July 2009)

I've got some from Boots, works quite well


----------



## Rollin (14 July 2009)

In the `uk `i got my DEET from my vet now order NAF from Ride a way.  I have a very sensitive Arab and use human repellent on her as DEET burns her.


----------



## NeilM (14 July 2009)

A lot of hunters in America use tumble drier sheets, both in their hides and cabins / tents.

I'm not too keen on DEET, but any walking or outdoor shop will have a range of insect repellents. I tend to buy whatever is cheap and has plenty of citronella in it, from my local 'drug' store.


----------



## Chico Mio (14 July 2009)

Avon Skin so Soft.  If it's good enough for the Marines, it's good enough for you.  Plus you'll smell lovely - not something you can say about every fourteen year old lad


----------



## suzysparkle (14 July 2009)

Avon skin so soft (the soft and fresh one) dry oil spray is brilliant and cheap. You see it being sold in all the outdoor shops now. It smells nice and has nothing nasty in it. I'm not overly keen on DEET (though it does work well) as it can be irritating and if you ever get it in your mouth it tastes utterly disgusting. Here's some info on the Avon stuff:
http://www.avoidmosquitobites.com/mosqui...t-repellent.asp


----------



## CastleMouse (14 July 2009)

I've used "Jungle".


----------

